# The $12 Lantern/bug Zapper Stand



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've had a need for a lantern stand and wanted to make my own. The parts cost about $12 and it can be completely disassembled and stored in an old chair bag. If I want to use it at a shorter hight, I'll just leave the middle section out.

The parts list from top to bottom:

TOP
(1) 1/2" PVC "side outlet" elbow. You can get these with three slip connections but they are hard to find. I used one with two slip and one threaded connection which I ground out to make a slip connection.
(1) hook bolt
(3) 8" lengths of sched 40 1/2" PVC pipe.
(3) 45 degree 1/2" PVC elbows.
(3) 20" lengths of 1/2" sched 40 PVC pipe. (LEGS)

MID SEDCTION
(3) 1/2" PVC tees.
(3) 9-3/8" lengths of 1/2" sched 40 PVC pipe. (SPOKES)
(3) 1/2" PVC caps.
(3) eye screws.
(1) 1/4" x 3/4" hex head bolt.
(1) 1/4" wing nut.
(3) 20" lengths of sched 40 1/2" PVC pipe. (LEGS)

BOTTOM SECTION
(3) 1/2" PVC tees.
(3) 12-9/16" lengths of 1/2" sched 40 PVC pipe. (SPOKES)
(3) 1/2" PVC caps.
(3) eye screws.
(1) 1/4" x 3/4" hex head bolt.
(1) 1/4" wing nut.

LEGS
(3) 8" lengths of sched 40 PVC pipe. (LEGS)
(3) 1/2" PVC caps.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice...

Now cut out some wood and whola, you have 2 shelves too.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll take 2!!!!!!!!!!!! Free shipping????


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice job !!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Very nice - might have to make myself one of those!!!


----------

